# Info from those who know



## Angela and Neal (May 17, 2007)

Hi all

We are a youngish! couple with two young children who are seriously investigating relocating to Cyprus permanently mainly for a better standard of living for our two children.

We would like the inside track from those who already have had the strength to do it.

Particularly interested in where to buy for out of town, typical cypriot although not cut off, schools and medical care.

If anyone out there would be kind enough to take the time to answer i would be most grateful


----------



## mindvoyager (May 18, 2007)

*Moving to Cyprus*

Hi Angela and Neal
My wife Jane and I moved out here last August, and so far we're really enjoying it. We let our house in Gloucestershire and rented an apartment here, thinking we wouldn't buy until we knew the place a bit, and I'd advise anyone to do the same. Our apartment is really huge, 3 beds, 2 baths and only costs us £300 per month, the price of a bedsit in many parts of the UK. So there's a profit! We live in Giolou, pop.800, between Pafos and Polis in western Cyprus. There are 20-odd Brit families here, not enough the swamp the local community like has happened in Tala and Peyeia. Our landlords live downstairs, and their generosity is unbelievable - we keep finding packages of local produce on the stairs. We struggle to keep up with that! The village has a primary school; the secondary school is in Polemi, 8km away, but for expat children the international school in Pafos is a better bet as they can be on a severe learning curve with the new language on top of the academic stuff. As to health care, Cyprus has a Health Service of sorts, but it's only free for low-income folk. What you really need is health insurance. Without that, it's a paying job, although visiting the doctor usually costs about CY£10. Drugs are bought at commercial prices, some cheap some dear. I couldn't say about hospital treatment, we've not needed it yet. As to work, wages in Cyprus are low, and I don't think it's a proposition to be employed unless you're of professional or executive status, and even then salaries would be lower than you are used to. Self-employed is the way to go; I'm a web designer and Jane's a hypnotherapist, and 9 months down the road things are starting to build up - you really need some working capital to get you over the initial hump. The other side of the coin is that many prices are cheaper (except for imported stuff). You can get nice pork for CY£3 per kilo, a haircut is CY£3, council tax is £35 p.a. One nice thing is that this society has far fewer rules and regulations, and even the tax office is very laid back. 

I hope this screed is a bit helpful. I did find originally that there's quite a bit of misinformation on the web, if there's anything else you want to know, and I'll do my best. We've had a lot of help, and it seems good to pass it on. 

Best of luck
David


----------



## scooby (May 20, 2007)

Hi there we also moved over in August and we have had no regrets

We sold up and moved. Bringing our belongings was a good start to making us feel immediately at home

We moved to limassol area in an outlying village as it is less touristy and more job ops available. I notice you are in accounting and sales. Thse are two of the most advertised jobs in the papers.
My advice would be to get over here on a holiday and look around. Do not stay in a hotel as there is the temptation to stay there. Book a villa or apartment in a residential area and spend a couple of weeks talking to the expat locals and not those on holoiday. The local pub is a good start Everyone is friendly and is willing to share there experiences

Wages are lower but the cost of living can be cheaper it depends how you live . Renting is good unless you really know where you want to be and my advice if buying is a resale and not off plan. With a resale you know what you are getting, what is built around you and that it will be ready to move into on time

Use the internet and research as there is lots of good advice around

Our motto was give it a try, moving back is easier than living with regrets in years to come
best of luck


----------



## Angela and Neal (May 17, 2007)

*Thanks all!!*

Thank you all for your much appreciated advice. We have in fact booked a holiday (in a villa) for July when we intend to do a lot of research and digging about.

Does anyone know specific details about primary schools, private, if necessary and fees etc.

Also specific details on doctors, for eg. is there a GP set up like England or what sort of cost and cover is private medical

Again many thanks for taking the time to reply

Angeal and Neal


----------



## scooby (May 20, 2007)

There are GPs and you pay as you visit between 10/20 pounds and you can buy medication over the counter. It is also easier to see a specialist of your choice as you are paying. It is worth looking into medical insurance and there is a general health scheme if you are employed and paying social insurance

If you search 'Anglo info cyprus' you get a good site for general information but a good option over here is word of mouth but talk to lots of people as everyone has a different experience and go with what feels right for you


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi I live near Limassol.. I don't have kids but as I understand it your children can attend the free state schools But apparently they must have a certain standard of Greek to be admitted. Not sure if this is true.. otherwise the private sector will welcome you!! It is expensive and it does vary enormously (fees) so DO ask about because it is a big commitment once you get locked in. Might pay to ask while checking fees what their success rate is re exam results as (again) I have heard that standards can vary enormously here as do services included eg transport school bus can be pricey so look at locations in relation to where you will settle as you could save lots of dosh by doing the school run yourself or perhaps taking turns with other parents.. I know the fees for the American Academy were in excess of £3,000 per year a while ago and this doesn't include ancillaries like books bus food uniform etc be careful before committng..


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

We aren't living in Cyprus yet, but have taken the plunge and bought property there for future living. We've investigated schools in the Limassol area and have been recommended The Heritage School as one of the best. This recommendation came from someone at a University in UK who assesses overseas students specifically from Cyprus. We also know a family whose children go to Lagos School which they are really happy with. Last year we visited a school whose name escapes me now (old age creeping up!) but it was in towards the town centre, an old established school with lovely staff. Will post again when the name of the school returns!! If you do a seach on the web you'll get all the details of private schools in the area - all are very happy to show you round etc.

Good luck
Nicola


----------



## Aase (Jul 8, 2007)

Dear Angela and Neal,

I read your thread with interest as we are planning a move to Cyprus as well. We also have two young children, aged 3 1/3 and 6. From doing research on the internet we have decided on the Limassol area as there seems to be more work opportunities + a quite few very good schools. I have already contacted Foley's and the Heritage and will hopefully visit when we go out during the October half-term. Both have been very helpful and quick in replying to me which is always a good sign. 

We will let our house in London as the profit will pay for rental and hopefully school fees in Cyprus. Also, selling up would break all ties with the UK as we'd never be able to buy into the market again if the prices continue to rise as they have done over the past 10 years or so. 

I wish you the best of luck and would be keen to hear about your experiences when you come back from your holidays in July.

Aase


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2007)

The one you mentioned near the town may have been The American Academy? There is also a reasonably priced one called St Mary's. YOu do need to see and check for yourselves though as not everyone wants or likes the same even with schools... I personally would be looking at the performance tables as well as the sales pitch! Glad mine is done and dusted so to speak!

In case anyone is interested or knows someone who might be I have two adjoining traditional stone village houses for sale - no use to a family unless they were to take the two and convert into a 4 bed home. Ideal project for anyone who wants to do their own thing or a retired builder perhaps? Ideal to for a couple or single could live in one while doing the other up! Never say never eh? On the same side of Limassol as the new Heritage school that is being built. Can't afford a builder to finish it and my partner had an injury so we are stuck and have to sell on!


----------



## lisamarkmillie (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi angela and neal
We too are considering a move from the UK to Cyprus. A very good friend of ours made the move a year ago to Peyia nr Paphos and absolutely loves it. She has a great job and has a great social life. We are going out in September to have a look about and will then decide whether it is also for us. We have a daughter who is two and a half. Would be really interested to hear from you once you have been out this month as to what you find out. Regards, Lisa Mark & Millie


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

Remember now - it was Foleys, husband and I liked it - kids didn't. Partly because it wasn't shiney and new like everything in Dubai! However, now we are in Riyadh they think it looks pretty good! Agree re checking the results, Foleys were very good. A school that suits one family won't suit another, or it can differ from child to child, our children are older (11 and 13) so have more of an input than when they were little. 

We are looking at British Curriculum schools as that's what the children are in now, so hadn't looked at the American School at all. 

Would be interested to hear your views on the Heritage School Aase as when we were there last the new site still wasn't completed, and we were unable to get an interview. 

Nice day
Nicola


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2007)

Whoops although it is called The American Academy it doe I think follow the UK curriculum.. best checking though! I only know the Heritage school is highly regarded by a couple who have a child there - but as i said it is a very personal and important choice so please do check all the angles for the sake of avoiding having to re think because your child or perhaps you are not happy later...good luck all!


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Aphrodite, thanks for that - just assumed American system 'cos of the name! Will check again - we need to visit more schools to make a final decision. Agree it is a very important decision to make. 

Thanks
Nicola


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 5, 2007)

Your very welcome - hope it all works out for whoever reads this...


----------



## saraj (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi 
we are looking to move to cyprus we have two children 13/14. Dont know what area would be best for their school and our work im a hairdresser and my husband a builder , but i dont mind what i do really we are looking for a villa to rent and have our house on the market when sold we just want to go anybody got any advise please x


----------



## Nicola (Jul 2, 2007)

It seemed to us having done searches on the internet that there is the biggest choice of British Curriculum schools in Limassol than elsewhere. Altho as a not yet resident I may be wrong. Renting first is a good idea as you can finally buy somewhere suitable for school runs, work etc.

Good luck
Nicola


----------



## Len and Syl (Jun 26, 2007)

Dear Angela and Neal, go with Atlas International, you will see them on the internet they are very good and will deal with all your questions. I find them excellent. Len and Syl.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Angela and Neal said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are a youngish! couple with two young children who are seriously investigating relocating to Cyprus permanently mainly for a better standard of living for our two children.
> 
> ...


Hi there,

My fiancee and I bought a town house in Mesa Chorio, Paphos and have loved every minute of it. We went over for December but sadley had to return to the Uk (temporarily) for work, we were hopeing to get some but apparently coz of Christmas it pick up again around April. I have contacted a removal company and they are coming over to give me a quote, thankfully no big furniture to move as renting out our house over here in the UK, would love to relocate in April for good but we shall see. Cant give any advice on children moving but know that the ones I have met have no problem and love it - GOOD LUCK !


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pamie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My fiancee and I bought a town house in Mesa Chorio, Paphos and have loved every minute of it. We went over for December but sadley had to return to the Uk (temporarily) for work, we were hopeing to get some but apparently coz of Christmas it pick up again around April. I have contacted a removal company and they are coming over to give me a quote, thankfully no big furniture to move as renting out our house over here in the UK, would love to relocate in April for good but we shall see. Cant give any advice on children moving but know that the ones I have met have no problem and love it - GOOD LUCK !



Hi Pamie,
Hope everything works out for you with your move.

If you notice the dates on the posts on this thread you will see it is an old thread and the people who have posted are probably over here and settled long ago.


----------



## Pamie (Oct 28, 2008)

Whoops - thanks Veronica after I had sent it I suddenly realised the date, silly me.


----------



## poolmonkey (Jun 1, 2008)

A friend put her 9 year old daughter into a private school in Paphos when they first arrived but wasn`t happy so sent her to Greek school. She had no Greek when she started but is coming on in leaps and bounds and is much happier.


----------



## ianjames (Jul 8, 2009)

We also are looking at moving to Cyprus in the near future - probably north-west of Limassol. As we are both in our 60's we do rely to some degree on prescription medicines and are wondering how much they will cost us each year in Cyprus. We found one website which listed hundreds of drugs (cyprusliving.org) - very useful but, unfortunately, it either doesn't list the vast majority of the ones we take, or perhaps they are listed under different names! Does anyone know where we could get a definitive price list, if we supply the list of drugs we would need?

Jacqueline & Ian.


----------



## rander (Jun 28, 2009)

*Where to stay--*

I too plan to visit Cyprus and see what it might be like to live there. Could you recommend some inexpensive, friendly places to stay? I'm visiting in Cirencester and plan to be in Cyprus in October/November. Sounds lovely there...Rae




mindvoyager said:


> Hi Angela and Neal
> My wife Jane and I moved out here last August, and so far we're really enjoying it. We let our house in Gloucestershire and rented an apartment here, thinking we wouldn't buy until we knew the place a bit, and I'd advise anyone to do the same. Our apartment is really huge, 3 beds, 2 baths and only costs us £300 per month, the price of a bedsit in many parts of the UK. So there's a profit! We live in Giolou, pop.800, between Pafos and Polis in western Cyprus. There are 20-odd Brit families here, not enough the swamp the local community like has happened in Tala and Peyeia. Our landlords live downstairs, and their generosity is unbelievable - we keep finding packages of local produce on the stairs. We struggle to keep up with that! The village has a primary school; the secondary school is in Polemi, 8km away, but for expat children the international school in Pafos is a better bet as they can be on a severe learning curve with the new language on top of the academic stuff. As to health care, Cyprus has a Health Service of sorts, but it's only free for low-income folk. What you really need is health insurance. Without that, it's a paying job, although visiting the doctor usually costs about CY£10. Drugs are bought at commercial prices, some cheap some dear. I couldn't say about hospital treatment, we've not needed it yet. As to work, wages in Cyprus are low, and I don't think it's a proposition to be employed unless you're of professional or executive status, and even then salaries would be lower than you are used to. Self-employed is the way to go; I'm a web designer and Jane's a hypnotherapist, and 9 months down the road things are starting to build up - you really need some working capital to get you over the initial hump. The other side of the coin is that many prices are cheaper (except for imported stuff). You can get nice pork for CY£3 per kilo, a haircut is CY£3, council tax is £35 p.a. One nice thing is that this society has far fewer rules and regulations, and even the tax office is very laid back.
> 
> I hope this screed is a bit helpful. I did find originally that there's quite a bit of misinformation on the web, if there's anything else you want to know, and I'll do my best. We've had a lot of help, and it seems good to pass it on.
> ...


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

*Looking to be part of the Community*



Angela and Neal said:


> Hi all
> 
> We are a youngish! couple with two young children who are seriously investigating relocating to Cyprus permanently mainly for a better standard of living for our two children.
> 
> ...


Good Evening both,
It's worth driving our from Pafos to some of the out lying villages such as Polemi where there are currently about a dozen English speaking families. Those I have spoken to have been taken by the friendliness of the local community. What is one of the larger villages with its local school, youth facilities, shops, tavernas and local banking facilities. I'm reliably informed there's also a doctors surgery 3 times a week. There's even a hair dressers and beauty salon.
Have a great time exporing.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

ianjames said:


> We also are looking at moving to Cyprus in the near future - probably north-west of Limassol. As we are both in our 60's we do rely to some degree on prescription medicines and are wondering how much they will cost us each year in Cyprus. We found one website which listed hundreds of drugs (cyprusliving.org) - very useful but, unfortunately, it either doesn't list the vast majority of the ones we take, or perhaps they are listed under different names! Does anyone know where we could get a definitive price list, if we supply the list of drugs we would need?
> 
> Jacqueline & Ian.


If you are over retirement age and in receipt of a UK state pension then the UK will fund oyur medical treatment in Cyprus. when you know you are going to stay permanently then you can apply to "The Pension Service" for an E121. You take this and register with the health authorities in your area. You will be receive treatment and medication at minimal cost. The treatment that you receive will be the same as any Cypriot however you should be aware that the list of available medication (the equivalent of the UK's NICE list) is not as extensive as in the UK or as modern and some medicines may not be available or you may have to buy them privately. Do take your list of medication to a local pharmacy and ask if they can be prescribed by the state.

The same thing about the E121 applies if you are in receipt of some UK State Benefits eg Invalidity Benefit or Industrial Injury benefit


----------

